# Skyline Importation and Certification info USA



## importaskyline (Jun 17, 2010)

NHTSA has determined that the R33 Model Nissan GTS and GTR ("Skyline") passenger cars manufactured between January 1, 1996 and June 30, 1998 are eligible for importation Importation and Certification FAQ's Directory--Appendix


----------



## importaskyline (Jun 17, 2010)

I also found this to be helpful Vehicle Import


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

this is not new news...

however even though the r33 is eligible for importation it still requires modifications to be eligible for registration and on road use, the vehicle must also be imported by an Registered Importer...

it by no means you can just simply buy one, import it and drive it out of customs... this is not an easy process, and does require quite alot of work...


----------



## importaskyline (Jun 17, 2010)

jk technologies or jk motors still imports them 36,000


----------



## MPCarson03 (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anybody here know the exact process of trying to get a 1993 R33 GTS25-T Skyline from Europe into Italy? It is all JAP specs...


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Importing them into the US involved modifying or adding certain equipment, such as ... for Americans to acquire desirable vehicles, and still obtain certification.


----------

